
A four-day workweek could get people back to work without causing new outbreaks - laurex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90503568/this-twist-on-the-four-day-work-week-could-get-people-back-to-work-without-causing-new-outbreaks
======
badrabbit
So, many places that let you work from home now also have "flex fridays", why
not the opposite. Have a day of the week everyone must come in person. Work
from home the other days of the week. Stagger as needed.

